# Kleinkind / Babynahrung mit Fisch Selberkochen



## Aalfighter (7. Juli 2014)

Moin, meine Tochter ist jetzt 11 Monate alt und hat gestern ihren ersten Barsch von mir bekommen. Es hat ihr anscheinend sehr gut geschmeckt. 
Wir kochen ihr Mittagessen immer selber nur beim Fisch war meine Frau bisher nicht zu überzeugen sie hatte Bedenken, konnte oder wollte diese aber nicht konkretisieren. Ich denke mal es ging ihr hauptsächlich um die Gräten. 
Zu diesem Thema existiert nur ein Tread von 2003 heute gelten ja wieder ganz andere Richtlinien in der Baby/Kleinkindernährung. 
Einmal pro Woche ist Fisch ein wichtiger Bestandteil des Ernährungsplans. 
Da meine Frau wie oben erwähnt Bedenken hatte, hat sie immer fertige Gläser mit Fischmenüs gekauft. Damit soll jetzt Schluss sein.

Mein Rezept: ( ab dem 1 Lebensjahr )
150g Nudeln ( karmut ) 100g Möhren 80g Tomate 40 g Grüne Bohnen 60-80 g Fischfilet 

Karmut Spagetti weich kochen und kleinmixen.
In einem anderen Topf Möhren  und Bohnen mit ganz wenig Brühe in wenig Wasser dünsten. Zum Schluss die  Tomate etwa für eine Minute mit in den Topf. 
Einen Teil mit zu den Nudeln und nochmal pürieren, den anderen Teil mit der Gabel grob zerkleinern. Dann auch zu den Nudeln geben.
Ich hatte etwa 80g Barschfilet. Dieses im Kochwasser von dem Gemüse  1-2 Minuten kochen und etwas abkühlen lassen. Dann mit den Fingern zerkleinern und nochmal auf Gräten kontrollieren! 
Alles vermengen und etwas Beikostöl nach Wahl hinzufügen. Wenn der Brei zu dick ist gebe ich nach und nach etwas von dem Kochwasser hinzu. Nach Bedarf kann man noch 50g gekochte Früchte z.B. Birne untermengen, ich gebe die Früchte allerdings immer nach der Hauptmahlzeit quasi als Nachtisch. 
Das Rezept ergibt 2 Tagesportionen von etwa 250g.
Eine Portion friere ich dann ein.


Hättet ihr Bedenken selbstgefangenen Fisch für Kleinkinder zu verwenden? Wenn ja warum?

Welchen Fisch würdet ihr verwenden? Ich dachte bisher an barsch, Zander, Dorsch und Scholle da diese fettarm und leicht zu filetieren sind. 

Und wie würdet ihr den Fisch zubereiten? Kochen oder auch mal braten?

Auch kinderfreundliche Rezepte könnten hier rein.

Ich bin gespannt ob sich hier was tut. Falls Interesse besteht würde ich Weiterhin Rezepte hochladen die meiner Tochter schmecken.
Gruß Frank


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kleinkind / Babynahrung mit Fisch Selberkochen*

ich würd alles in einem topf garen und nicht blanchieren sondern schmoren. dann bleibt mehr im brei, alles was an wasser weg gekippt wird, ist geschmack der verloren geht.
also einfach gemüse grob zerteilen, butter/öl in nen topf, gemüse zeitversetzt drauf (das mit längster garzeit zu erst), in der butter bei geringer hitze schwitzen lassen und mit wenig brühe auffüllen. wenn es noch nicht gar ist mehr brühe dazu.
die nudeln und den fisch kannst du ebenfalls darin garen. wenn alles gar ist, dann pürrieren und fertig.

braten würd ich nicht, röststoff ist für babynahrung nicht das richtige denk ich. bedenken vom fisch hätte ich keine, was du fängst ist frischer und sauberer als das zeug was man kaufen kann. wenn du nicht grad slow food schwein und geflügel kaufst, gilt es dafür ebenfalls.
zur not kannst du noch mit ner lampe von unten durchleuchten um nach würmern und parasiten ausschau zu halten, da aber vermutlich eh alles durchgekocht wird, wäre das auch nicht so bedenklich.


----------



## Loobic (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kleinkind / Babynahrung mit Fisch Selberkochen*

Was mich jetzt wundert:

Barsch ist doch kein Meeresfisch, somit trifft doch auch nicht diese "einmal in der Woche"-Regel zu(!).

Jodgehalt und Omega3Fettsäuren sind wichtig, aber auch woanders zum Teil in deutlich höherer Konzentration als in Meeresfisch enthalten (Lachs unter 2% Omega3, Leinöl über 50%!!!)... 

Wenn Du dann aber Meeresfisch nehmen willst, dann hat er auch mehr Schwermetalle angereichert als Fisch aus den Seen und Flüssen (der hat dafür mehr Toxine angereichert, besonders die Raubfische, siehe Raubvogeltod durch Fischverzehr...).

Diese Schwermetalle reichern sich natürlich dann im Körper an, meinem Kind würde ich das nicht antun(!).


----------



## Ines (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kleinkind / Babynahrung mit Fisch Selberkochen*

Ich würde auch sehr auf Schmermetallbelastung achten, vor allem Quecksilber ist hochgiftig. Von daher würde Zander aus Flüssen für mich nicht in Betracht kommen, Grundfische aus dem Meer auch nicht. Zum dem Thema gibt es eine Menge Infos im Netz - mal googeln.


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kleinkind / Babynahrung mit Fisch Selberkochen*

Ja aber alle das Schweinefleisch für 4 Euro das Kilo fressen....


----------



## Andal (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kleinkind / Babynahrung mit Fisch Selberkochen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Ja aber alle das Schweinefleisch für 4 Euro das Kilo fressen....



Bitte nicht übersehen: Es gibt (zu) viele Menschen bei uns, für die selbst das noch purer Luxus, unbezahlbar ist!


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kleinkind / Babynahrung mit Fisch Selberkochen*

Ja darum gehts mir ja nicht. Aber wenn man sich über die Schwermetallbelstung bei Fisch Gedanken macht, sollte man vielleicht zuerst woanders ansetzen ;'D


----------



## Andal (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kleinkind / Babynahrung mit Fisch Selberkochen*

Schon klar. Aber wenn man sich heute über alle die guten Beimengungen und Spuren einen Kopf macht, dann kommt man eh zum Schluss, dass der Hungertod das gesündeste ist.


----------



## .Sebastian. (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kleinkind / Babynahrung mit Fisch Selberkochen*

Für mich kommt deshalb nur selbsterlegtes Tier auf den Tisch...

Zum Thema: Für mich wäre wohl eher entscheidend, aus welchem Gewässer der Fisch stammt. Kanal, Elbe, Meer usw. würden wegfallen. Bei so mancher Talsperre oder Baggersee hingegen hätte ich wenig bedenken (wenn die Nutzung nicht zu intensiv ausfällt). Alles in Allem würde ich es eher selten in Angriff nehmen, ein solches Fischgericht zuzubereiten. Stattdessen wäre wohl andere Lebensmittel für mich wichtig, um dem Jüngsten oder der Jüngsten ein gehaltvolles Essen zu kredenzen


----------



## Lommel (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kleinkind / Babynahrung mit Fisch Selberkochen*

Wenn ich mich so zurückerinnere, wollte meine Frau beim ersten Kind auch selbst kochen. Die hat da so ein Babybreikochbuch gehabt. Stundenlang hat die dann in der Küche hantiert um den Kind einen möglichst gesunden Brei zu zaubern. Diesen gesunden Brei hab ich dann beim füttern postwendend ins Gesicht gespuckt bekommen. Von daher haben wir auch auf Hipp und Alete umgestellt. Noch ein Tipp, wenn Sie größer werden ist die Ernährung dann dein kleinstes Problem ;-)


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kleinkind / Babynahrung mit Fisch Selberkochen*



Andal schrieb:


> Schon klar. Aber wenn man sich heute über alle die guten Beimengungen und Spuren einen Kopf macht, dann kommt man eh zum Schluss, dass der Hungertod das gesündeste ist.




Demeter Bio Kiste für 45 im Monat und man kann die ganze Familie gesund und frisch ernähren. Muss man halt nur was für tun und auf ekelwurst und Schnitzel verzichten


----------



## GeorgeB (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kleinkind / Babynahrung mit Fisch Selberkochen*

Saatgut für (weniger als) 45 Euro im Jahr(!), und ich habe "George-Bio-Kisten" ohne Ende. Trotzdem läuft das Bio-Zeugs bei mir unter "schnitzelbegleitende Speisen".


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kleinkind / Babynahrung mit Fisch Selberkochen*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Saatgut für (weniger als) 45 Euro im Jahr(!), und ich habe "George-Bio-Kisten" ohne Ende. Trotzdem läuft das Bio-Zeugs bei mir unter "schnitzelbegleitende Speisen".




Ja gut, da braucht man aber nen Garten für. 
Ich kenn viele Studenten die sich so ne Kiste holen und davon leben.
Es ging ja um gesunde und kostengünstige Ernährung. In dem Fall wär das meine erste Wahl.


----------



## Aalfighter (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kleinkind / Babynahrung mit Fisch Selberkochen*

Oh es hat sich was getan wie schön!

Das Hipp Produkte die wohl mit am besten kontrollierten Lebensmittel sind ist mir klar. Aber ob da auch immer alles mit rechten Dingen zu geht wage ich zu bezweifeln, viel zu oft wurden in der Vergangenheit Siegel und Auszeichnungen nicht verdient sondern gekauft. Trotzdem vertraue ich natürlich auf den Hersteller und kaufe auch Hipp Produkte. Es ist ja auch gar nicht möglich IMMER selbst zu kochen.
Ich frage mich nur wo der Fisch herkommt der bei Hipp verwendet wird.

"Der Großteil des von uns verwendeten Fisches stammt aus der  Hochseefischerei und die Fanggründe liegen in ausgewählten  Hochseeregionen. Der Fisch wird nach den Richtlinien des *Marine Stewardship Council*  (MSC) gefangen und zertifiziert. Damit garantieren wir von HiPP einen  schonenden und nachhaltigen Fischfang, für den Erhalt der Fischbestände  und gegen die Überfischung der Meere.  
 Nur wenn Fisch aus Wildfang in der von uns benötigten Menge und  Qualität nicht verfügbar ist, greift HiPP auf Rohware aus ökologischer  Aquakultur zurück. Dieser Fisch wird nach den strengen Bio-Richtlinien  erzeugt.  
 Alle Fische werden fangfrisch verarbeitet und tief gefroren  weiterverarbeitet. Bevor der Fisch ins Gläschen gelangt, wird er in  unseren Labors gründlich untersucht."


Das ist die Herstellerangabe zu diesem Thema


Ich frage mich wo dann der Unterschied zu meinem selbst gefangenem Fisch ist? 

Klar wird die Ware streng untersucht, - das kann ich nicht. 


Sind Fische aus Uferregionen denn stärker belastet als die die weiter draussen gefangen werden?


Müssten Jungfische wie ich sie Verwenden würde nicht viel weniger belastet sein als die großen aus komerzieller Fischerei?


Für unsere Tochter kaufen wir auschlieslich Demeter Produkte aus dem Biomarkt und stellen damit auch ihr Essen her.
 Für uns selber wäre das zu teuer auschließlich Bioqualität zu konsumieren da wir beide noch studieren.

Ich hatte einen kleinen Barsch aus der Weser verwendet, ich denke aber das es noch Gewässer mit weniger Belastungen im Umkreis von Bremen gibt. Auch hier dachte ich das wenn ich Jungtiere verwende die Belastung wohl geringer sein muss.

 @ Nordbeck danke für den Tipp mit dem Schmoren aber mit Butter oder Öl möchte ich nicht arbeiten. Uns wurde von mehreren Seiten empfohlen nur mit Wasser zu kochen ( Dünsten ) Ich nehme nur so wenig Wasser das nur ein paar Löffel nach dem garen über bleiben und diese gebe ich meistens noch zum Brei dazu wenn der zu dick ist.

Gruss Frank


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kleinkind / Babynahrung mit Fisch Selberkochen*

Schmor halt ohne Fett. Worum es geht ist kochen in Wasser ist Verschwendung von Nährstoffen und Geschmack.


----------



## racoon (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kleinkind / Babynahrung mit Fisch Selberkochen*

Dann hoffe ich mal für das Kind, dass Ihr ausreichend kontrolliertes Wasser nutzt, nicht dass aus dem Wasser irgendwelche Inhaltsstoffe auf das Kind übertragen werden.

Ihr verwendet ausschließlich Demeter-Produkte aus dem Bio - Markt und dann gebt Ihr dem Kind Fisch aus einem zweifelsfrei belasteten Fluß ? 

Ihr selbst leistet Euch den Luxus der Demeterprodukte nicht, sondern ernährt Euch augenscheinlich 'normal' ?
Na hoffentlich hat da Deine Frau/Freundin nie gestillt. Was ist mit den ganzen 'Schadstoffen', die während der Schwangerschaft an das Kind weitergegeben wurden ?

Klar, man möchte ausschließlich das Beste für sein Kind, alles richtig machen aber in manchen Dingen kann man es auch echt übertreiben. Aber wenn Ihr Euch den Aufwand mit Selbstkochen etc unbedingt geben wollt, dann macht das gerne, möchte ich Euch nicht reinreden.

Mein Bursche ist inzwischen 8 Jahre, kerngesund und allergiefrei, hat in seinem Leben schon etliche Kilo Dreck aus dem Garten, Wald , See und vom Boden gefuttert. Der ist mit Gläschen so lange groß geworden, bis er vom Tisch mitessen konnte. Einziges Argument FÜR die Eigenzubereitung von Babynahrung sind mM die Kosten. Alles andere ist in meinen Augen Panikmache diverser Öko-Anbieter, Kinderärzten und Hebammen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kleinkind / Babynahrung mit Fisch Selberkochen*



Aalfighter schrieb:


> Moin, meine Tochter ist jetzt 11 Monate alt und hat gestern ihren ersten Barsch von mir bekommen.
> Einmal pro Woche ist Fisch ein wichtiger Bestandteil des Ernährungsplans.
> Da meine Frau wie oben erwähnt Bedenken hatte, hat sie immer fertige Gläser mit Fischmenüs gekauft. Damit soll jetzt Schluss sein.



Barsch ist zwar mit der köstlichste aller Süßwasserfische, ich wäre aber damit bei Säuglingsnahrung vorsichtig, abhängig davon, aus welchem Gewässer der Fisch kommt und wie groß er ist. Barsche sind extrem langsamwüchsig, sprich, Fische zwischen 30-40cm haben mitunter locker schon 15-20 Jahre auf den Flossen, je nach Gewässer kannst du dir vorstellen, wie viel Schwermetalle und Gedöns sich da im Gewebe anreichern können.
Aus ernährungsphysiologischen Gründen würde ich, wenn es denn Süßwasserfisch sein soll, eher zu Hecht/Forelle/Zander tendieren.
Bei Seefisch bist du mit Köhler/Schellfisch/Rotbarsch/Seehecht usw. immer gut beraten, auch hinsichtlich Fett/Cholesteringehalt-das Ganze, wie der Tim schon meinte, schonend gedünstet-und die Seezunge, die in dieser Aufzählung nicht fehlen darf, kommt nicht in den Brei, die machst du für dich separat! ;-)


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kleinkind / Babynahrung mit Fisch Selberkochen*



> Einziges Argument FÜR die Eigenzubereitung von Babynahrung sind mM die  Kosten. Alles andere ist in meinen Augen Panikmache diverser  Öko-Anbieter, Kinderärzten und Hebammen.


Ich habe meine Tochter, nun 23 Jahre alt, in ähnlicher Robusthaltung, wie Racoon, allein erzogen und die "Sterilisator kids", von übermotivierten Eltern, haben mir auch eher leid getan.
So zieht man nicht nur Allergiker ran, sondern auch Helmträger!
Ich habe selbst gekocht, wenn man beim matschen von etwas Gemüse, Kartoffeln mit Butter, von Kochen reden mag.
Selbstverständlich bekam das Kind auch Wild, Fisch und andere regionale Produkte.
Wobei ich beim Fisch die (alten) großen Prädatoren und Aale ausließ, weil es gerade diese sind, wo sich Schwermetalle einlagern!
Das Mädel mag heute noch meine Baggerseehechte, Barsche, Waller und weiß diese auch zu zerlegen, im Gegensatz zu den üblichen Fischstäbchen- und Filletverwöhnten!

Jürgen


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kleinkind / Babynahrung mit Fisch Selberkochen*

Foto's?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kleinkind / Babynahrung mit Fisch Selberkochen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Foto's?



Fotos von was?


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kleinkind / Babynahrung mit Fisch Selberkochen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Fotos von was?



:m:m:m



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ... Tochter, nun 23 Jahre alt.....


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kleinkind / Babynahrung mit Fisch Selberkochen*

Fotos!!!!!:m


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kleinkind / Babynahrung mit Fisch Selberkochen*

Ihr Schmutzfinger glaubt ja wohl nicht,...!
Mit Fotos ist sie recht sparsam, obwohl sie ganz nett aussieht!
Die würde ihrem Alten jedenfalls was erzählen, wenn dieser es wagen würde!

Jürgen


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kleinkind / Babynahrung mit Fisch Selberkochen*

Das hören wir ja dann nicht......:q:q:q


----------



## Aalfighter (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kleinkind / Babynahrung mit Fisch Selberkochen*

@ taxidermist & Racoon
Um Sterilität usw geht es mir nicht, meine kleine darf auch dreckig werden und solange wir nicht in der Stadt sind auch überall rumkrabbeln und drauf rum kauen...

Unser Leitungswasser ist getestet und als sehr gut eingestuft.
Kurz vor ( lange hat's nicht gedauert ) während und nach der Schwangetschaft wurde meine Frau immer Super von mir bekocht. Es wurde nicht geraucht gesoffen usw aber darum geht es mir hier aber auch nicht. 

Bisher lese ich nur herraus das Seefisch wohl besser geeignet ist. Schade eigentlich denn den bekomme ich leider nur 2-3 mal im Jahr Fangfrisch ansonsten nur lagerware... 
Forellen gibt es hier leider nicht. 
Was haltet ihr denn von Friedfisch z.B Rotaugen? Die müssten ja theoretisch weniger belastet sein als unsere Raubfische!?


----------



## Matthias_R (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kleinkind / Babynahrung mit Fisch Selberkochen*

Ich würde mir nicht allzu große Gedanken machen. Bei Barschen vieleicht eher die kleineren, bis 20, 25 cm. Und, wenn man ängstlich ist, kein Aal.
Von wegen der Gräten: man kann die Fische auch durch den Fleischwolf schreddern. 
Und Du wirst ja kaum Dein Kind mit Fisch als Hauptnahrung dauerhaft traktieren. 
Bis vor kurzem gab´s noch Blei-Wasserleitungen, und die Leute sind auch alt geworden (um keine Mißverständnisse aufkommen zu lassen: find ick jut, daß die rauskommen bzw raus sind).
Also Kirche im Dorf lassen und Barsch ist lecker.


----------



## Fxndlxng (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kleinkind / Babynahrung mit Fisch Selberkochen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> So zieht man nicht nur Allergiker ran, sondern auch Helmträger!



Entschuldige bitte, aber das ist ein sehr dämlicher Spruch!#d Falls da Unklarheiten bestehen, kann ich Dich gerne an einen Bekannten vermitteln, der erklärt Dir dann ganz in Ruhe wann und warum es für Kinder sinnvoll ist, einen Helm zu tragen. 



racoon schrieb:


> Mein Bursche ist inzwischen 8 Jahre, kerngesund und allergiefrei, hat in seinem Leben schon etliche Kilo Dreck aus dem Garten, Wald , See und vom Boden gefuttert.



Was genau hat das mit Umweltgiften wie Schwermetallen und Dioxinen zu tun? Meine zweijärige Tochter hat sich von Hundehaaren bis hin zu Waldboden auch schon alles erdenkliche in den Mund gesteckt. Warum auch nicht, ist alles harmlos. Dieser Vergleich ist bestenfalls Stammtischniveau.

Ich habe während meines Studiums ein Jahr im Labor verbracht und u.a. Dioxine, Schwermetalle und andere Leckereien qualitativ und quantitativ analysieren müssen. Ich bin daher sicherlich etwas vorbelastet in der Thematik. Aber ich kann Euch ganz fest versprechen, wer mal das Vergnügen hatte ein paar Gramm Robbenfett auf seine Bestandteile zu untersuchen, der wird sich fortan sehr genau überlegen, welchen ach so gesunden Fisch er seinen Kleinsten zu Futtern vorsetzt.  

Ich würde dringend davon abraten große bzw. alte Prädatoren für Baby- und Kleinkindernahrung zu verwenden. Meine Tochter bekommt jedenfalls nix von den großen Ostseelachsen die ich fange. Dorsch, Köhler Seelachs und andere hier schon genannte Fischarten, alle diejenigen mit geringen Fettanteil, sind weitestgehen unproblematisch. Die genannten Stoffe sind allesamt lipophil und persistent, also fettliebend und werden vom Körper akkumuliert. Alles was sie heute davon aufnehmen, tragen sie auch noch in 40 Jahren mit sich herum. Mit Schwertfisch und ähnlichen Großfischen wäre ich sogar als Erwachsener zurückhaltend, zumindest würde ich ihn nicht wöchentlich oder noch öfter konsumieren. Sonst darf man sich über Spätfolgen nicht wundern und glaubt mir, Allergien sind dann Euer geringstes Problem.

Grüße!


----------

